
Annotated version of the paper that led to the 2015 Nobel Prize in Physics - cronaldo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/oscillation-of-atmospheric-neutrinos
======
antimuon
Interesting I did not know that this paper had been mentioned for the 2002
Physics Nobel too. \- 2002: "for pioneering contributions to astrophysics, in
particular for the detection of cosmic neutrinos" \- 2015: "for the discovery
of neutrino oscillations, which shows that neutrinos have mass"

ref:
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/)

------
obilgic
[http://paper.genius.com/](http://paper.genius.com/) anyone?

